# Posting Pic "How To" every time Needed



## Natilie (Nov 12, 2015)

New gal - I was able to post pictures once - but have not been able to figure out how to get pictures off my cell phone and post here on beesource.

You would think that it worked once it would again - not. 

OK, yes, must be operator error and new windows 10 on new computer that I hate both.

Can someone take baby steps and walk me thru it. 

Please

Thank you


----------

